# Starting A Terrapin Tank...Need Help!



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello, right ive decided I want to start a terrapin turtle tank seeing as they are so fascinating but I have no information on them at all...the internet doesnt give a lot of information.
So could you guys please help me by giving me as much information as you can on them:-
Which is the best species to keep and which is the smallest species?
How big the tank would need to be?
Do they take much caring for?
What to feed them?
How many is the best to keep together?

Basically, all I need to know to start a tank for them lol...I really want this idea to come true but the internet is useless and I need to research before I go out and get any old tank etc, so I would be really grateful if you could help.
Thanks guys,
Nathan


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

http://www.infinityjunction.com/petscorner.html

http://www.faunaimportuk.com/caresheets/terrapins.htm

http://ezinearticles.com/?How-to-Look-After-Turtles-and-Terrapins&id=1539605

http://terrapins.wetpaint.com/?t=anon

Here are a few sites to get you started. I can't vouch for the accurracy of the content in these articles but you can read and compare them and get some ideas.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok, Thanks very much...I was thinking a red eared slider turtle? What do you think?


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Lots of info out there on them. Just depends on what you want. Do your research and when you decide we'll try to help you.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a turtle tank with 2 mississippi map turtles, and I have done other turtles before. I'll be glad to help you with anything you need.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok thanks guys, its nice to know that ill have your help. I have seen the mississippi map turtles but here in the UK they are hard to find where as red eared sliders are quite easy to find...ive read I could have one in a 20 gallon tank for some time until it gets bigger, would this be ok?


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

For now a 20 would be fine, but when he gets near his adult size he would require at least a 40 or bigger depending if you get a male(which is smaller) or a female. http://www.turtlesale.com is where i got my mississippi maps for a good price.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool, thats nice to know..that website looks good for me to get my turtles from! 
Do you by any chance have any info on red eared slider's for me??
Nathan


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes, if you get a baby have about 5-6 inches of water in the tank and something for him to climb up on to bask and get dry, other than a regular aquarium light you need a basking lamp that provides all the uv rays his shell needs, as he grows raise the water level because they are aquatic and love to swim, but try to bring him outside once a week so his shell can absorb sunlight to keep it strong and healthy and to prevent soft shell and flaking, take a look at my tank, there is a thread in this section with some photos.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

That sounds great! 
You say bring him outside, well how would I do that?? Would I bring him out in a bowl of his water or dry as I would bring a tortoise out??


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Like a tortoise, even though he is a aquatic, turtles do venture on land to rest and soak up the sun rays, just make sure to watch him if he is small because they like running off into dense plants and then you lose him, try to keep him in the sun for about 15 minutes once a week and his shell will be fine.


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

Red Eared Sliders can get HUGE! Mine is 8 inches. Males grow 7-9 inches and females 10-12 inches. A 20 gallon tank won't last very long. These guys start small but get giant. They are, sadly, like the Goldfish of the turtle world. People don't realize they need large habitats. A male will need a 70 gallon tank when full size and females will need a giant 125 gallon tank. If you want a red eared slider go ahead but be aware that they require big tanks and are very dirty. If you want small turtle i recommend a musk turtle or a spotted turtle.








Musk Turtle ^








Spotted Turtle ^








A medium sized, still growing red eared slider


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Musk turtles stay smaller
Map turtles are aesthetically pleasing
Softshells are the oddballs
Yellow-Spotted Amazon turtles are the Chelonian version of an Oscar/ Flowerhorn Cichlid
Red Eared Sliders are the equivalent of a guppy
Reeve's Turtle = cute
Ocadia Sinensis = trouble


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

Softshells need HUGE tanks and get very stressed if they don't have sand to burrow in. 
If you want an awesome turtle and have tons of space and money get a fly river turtle. Google them, they're so awesome but very hard to find and need big tanks.








Fly river turtle^


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

They're pricey too


----------



## alpharalpha (Jan 15, 2009)

I am also setting up a turtle tank. At first by terrapin I thought you meant the actual brackish water terrapin which is a really neat turtle. Somebody was raising them commercially in our estuary and they would get loose, but they swam all over so probably not a good tank choice. We had blue crab holding tanks that--w/o crabs--were perfect for them because they were big and shallow. Now if you can get a baby snapper I think that would be a good choice because they are pretty inactive or like already mentioned a musk turtle, though they are fairly plain in my opinion, they do stay smallish.


----------

